# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Arnold Classic Europe Amateur 2013 (11-13.10 - Madrid,Spain)

## Polyneikos

*Το Arnold Classic Amateur, θα πραγματοποιηθεί για τρίτη συνεχόμενη χρονιά στην Ισπανία και θα συμμετέχουν πολλοί Έλληνες αθλητές, 
*




*Ανάρτηση από το site της ΕΟΣΔ ( http://www.bodybuilding-eosd.gr/ )**

ANAKOIΝΩΣΗ 13-06-2013*

*Προκρίσεις για Arnold Classic Europe 2013*

*Οι ακόλουθοι αθλητές και αθλήτριες (με αλφαβητική σειρά) προκρίνονται για τον αγώνα Arnold Classic Europe 2013.

01. Αλυμπάκης Αθανάσιος Α.Σ. Πολυνίκης
02. Αττιλάκος Αθανάσιος Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Αθηνών
03. Βασάλος Ιωάννης Α. Σ. Ειρηνικός Παιάν
04. Βασάλος Κων/νος Α. Σ. Ειρηνικός Παιάν
05. Θεμόπουλος Σταύρος Α.Σ. Νάρκισσος
06. Κάλλας Παναγιώτης - Α.Σ. Φίλων Γυμναστικής Σκάλας Λακωνίας
07. Καργιατλή Νίκη Α.Σ. Αναγέννηση Λειβαδιάς
08. Καραμανλάκης Εμμανουήλ Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Λάρισας
**09. Κουκούλης Σωκράτης* *Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Λάρισας
**10. Κουταλιάρης Γεώργιος Α.Σ. Πολυνίκης
11. Κρητικοπούλου Σπυριδούλα Α.Σ. Κούρος
12. Μελισσάρης Θεόδωρος Α.Σ. Πολυνίκης
13. Παπαδάκης Γεώργιος Α.Σ. Πολυνίκης
14. Ρετσινάς Γεώργιος Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Αθηνών
15. Τριουλίδης Σταύρος Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Αθηνών
16. Τριπολιτσιώτης Δημήτριος Α.Σ. Ελλάς, Νους & Δύναμη
**

Όσοι άλλοι αθλητές/τριες διακρίθηκαν (από 1η έως 6η θέση στην κάθε κατηγορία),
στο 26ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα (25-5-2013),
και επιθυμούν να αγωνιστούν στο Arnold Classic Europe 2013,
να επικοινωνήσουν με τα σωματεία τους.
Τα σωματεία να στείλουν στην ΕΟΣΔ τις συμμετοχές τους.*

Kαλή επιτυχια στην αποστολή! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Fear

Τελικα θα κατεβει και ο Γιωργος Ρετσινας?Πολυ ωραια!

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλη επιτυχία σε όλη την αποστολή, περιμένουμε να δούμε και τις προσθήκες των αθλητών που τυχόν θα προκύψουν.
Ηδη σε σχέση με την χθεσινή ανάρτηση, υπάρχει η προσθήκη του 17ου αθλητή , του Καραπαυλίδη Χαράλαμπου, από τον σύλλογο Κούρος.
Μαλιστα , υπάρχει και μια σχετική σημείωση της ΕΟΣΔ  που αναφέρει :




> *
> Όσοι άλλοι αθλητές/τριες διακρίθηκαν (από 1η έως 6η θέση στην κάθε κατηγορία),στο 26ο ΄Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα (25-5-2013),
> και επιθυμούν να αγωνιστούν στο Arnold Classic Europe 2013,να επικοινωνήσουν με τα σωματεία τους.
> Τα σωματεία να στείλουν στην ΕΟΣΔ τις συμμετοχές τους.*


http://www.bodybuilding-eosd.gr/ 

Επίσης , θεωρώ πολυ σημαντικό που η Ομοσπονδία της ΕΟΣΔ επικαιροποιεί το site της και αναρτά πληροφορίες προς αθλητές, συλλογους και αναγνώστες.

----------


## Polyneikos

17oς αθλητής της αποστολής , ο Γρηγόρης Καραγιαννης (Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Αθηνών)  , συμφωνα με εγκυρες πηγες..

----------


## Polyneikos

18oς αθλητής που προστίθεται στην λίστα , ο Γιαννης Μάγκος ( Α.Σ. Πολυνίκης)

----------


## Polyneikos

Το 19ο μέλος της Εθνικής Ομάδας για την αποστολή στο Arnold Classic Amateur, η * Σταυρούλα Γκασιάμη* (Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Αθηνών), η οποία θα διαγωνιστεί στην κατηγορία Physique !!

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην ελληνική αποστολή εχει προστεθεί και ο *Φωτης Πλευρίτης* και η *Βίκυ Μουτοπούλου*.
Πληροφορίες που εχω ειναι επίσης ότι δεν θα αγωνιστεί τελικά ο *Γιωργος Ρετσίνας* σε αυτό το Arnold Classic, όπως και ο *Καραπαυλίδης Χαράλαμπος*,που είχε ανακοινωθεί εκ των υστέρων.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η ελληνική αποστολή όπως έχει διαμορφωθεί εώς τώρα, θα ενημερωθούμε αν υπάρξει καποια προσθηκη.

01 .* Αλογδιανάκη Ρίτσα* - Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Αθηνών

02. *Αλυμπάκης Αθανάσιος* - Α.Σ. Πολυνίκης

 03. *Αττιλάκος Αθανάσιος* - Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Αθηνών

 04. *Βασάλος Ιωάννης* - Α. Σ. Ειρηνικός Παιάν

 05. *Βασάλος Κων/νος* - Α. Σ. Ειρηνικός Παιάν

06. *Γκασιάμη Σταυρούλα* - (Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Αθηνών)

 07. *Κάλλας Παναγιώτης* - Α.Σ. Φίλων Γυμναστικής Σκάλας Λακωνίας

 08. *Καραγιαννης Γρηγόρης* - (Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Αθηνών)

09. *Καργιατλή Νίκη* - Α.Σ. Αναγέννηση Λειβαδιάς

10. *Καραμανλάκης Εμμανουήλ* - Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Λαρισας

 11. *Κουκούλης Σωκράτης* - Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Λάρισας

 12. *Κουταλιάρης Γεώργιος* - Α.Σ. Πολυνίκης

 13. *Κρητικοπούλου Σπυριδούλα* - Α.Σ. Κούρος

14. *Μάγκος Γιάννης* -  ( Α.Σ. Πολυνίκης)

 15. *Μελισσάρης Θεόδωρος* - Α.Σ. Πολυνίκης

16. *Μουτοπούλου Βίκυ* - Α.Σ. Πολυνίκης

 17. *Παπαδάκης Γεώργιος* - Α.Σ. Πολυνίκης

18. *Πλευρίτης Φώτης* - Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Αθηνών

 19. *Τριουλίδης Σταύρος* - Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Αθηνών

20. *Τριπολιτσιώτης Δημήτριος* - Α.Σ. Ελλάς, Νους & Δύναμη

21. *Χατήρας Αθανάσιος* - Α.Σ. Σπάρτακος

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οι κατηγορίες του Arnold Classic Αmateur*



Eπισυναπτω και σε μορφή Pdf καποιες οδηγίες για την εγγραφή των αθλητώνμ το πρόγραμμα κτλ,  απο τους διοργανωτές

----------


## NASSER

Πολυπληθής η ελληνική αποστολή και αυτό είναι πολύ ευχάριστο όσο αφορά στην ανταπόκριση των Ελλήνων αθλητών σε διοργανώσεις της IFBB. Λογικά εκ των πλήστων θα συμμετάσχουν και στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο έχοντας το χρόνο να φορμαριστούν ακόμα καλύτερα και να ανεβάσουν περισσότερο το επίπεδο ανταγωνισμού.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πληροφορίες που έχω ειναι ότι ο *Δημήτρης Τριπολιτσιώτης* δεν θα διαγωνιστεί τελικά στο Arnold Classic Amateur.

----------


## No Fear

Πολυ κριμα αν οντως γινει ετσι!
Λογικα δεν θα προλαβαινε να κατεβει οπως θα ηθελε.

----------


## Polyneikos

10 ημέρες έμειναν, πριν το Αnold Classic Europe που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στην Ισπανία και η ελληνική αποστολή προετοιμάζεται για αυτόν τον αγώνα..
Θα κάνω τις επόμενες ημέρες  μια μίνι παρουσίαση των αθλητών που  έχουν ανακοινωθεί και θα συμμετάσχουν σε εναν αγώνα υψηλού επιπέδου,με πολλές συμμετοχές .

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Γιάννης Μάγκος * είναι γνωστός πρωταθλητής στους αγωνιστικούς κύκλους,με πολλούς τίτλους και διακρίσεις .
Προέρχεται από μια 10ετή αγωνιστική πορεία, με έναρξη το 2004.





Oι τελευταίες του συμμετοχές είναι το  2011, 1ος στην κατηγορία +100 στο 24ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα της  IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ , την ίδια χρονιά νικητής της κατηγορίας του και Γενικός Νικητής στο  17ο Πανελλήνιο Kυπελλο της IFBB.

Τον Ιούνιο του 2012, ανακυρήχθηκε  Γενικος Νικητής του 25ου Πανελλήνιου Πρωταθληματος της  IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ καθως και 2ος Μεσογειονίκης στην κατηγορία + 100.





Τον Οκτώβριο του 2012,συμμετάσχει στο Arnold Classic Amateur, σε μια κατηγορία 35 αθλητών,μαζί με τον Γιάννη Τσούνο, χωρίς να πλασαριστεί στην πρώτη 15αδα.




Φετος ο Γιάννης ξεκίνησε μια νέα συνεργασία με τον *Δαυιδ Μπαλάσα* ,γνωστο πρωπονητή και βετεράνο πρωταθλητή, ο οποίος ως γνωστόν προπονεί τον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό.
Αναμένουμε την εμφάνιση του, ξερωντας ότι δουλεύει σοβαρά για αυτη του την εμφάνιση...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ καλος ο Μαγκος , κ περιμενουμε να τον δουμε βελτιωμενο σε ''ανοιγματα'' κ μαζες εαν θελει να σταθει με αξιωσεις διπλα στα θηρια.
Στο Μεσογειακο το 2012 στη Στυλιδα οταν τον ειδαμε απο κοντα ηταν εντυπωσιακος κ σε πολυ καλη φορμα , οταν ομως σταθηκε διπλα στον πρωτο (εναν Αιγυπτιο) καταλαβαινεις ποσο εχει ανεβει ο πηχης.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Σταυρος Τριουλίδης* είναι ο αθλητής που εχει επικρατήσει τα τελευταία χρόνια στις κατηγορίες που αγωνίζεται (Body Fitness & πλέον στην Classic Bodybuilding)




Oι πρόσφατες του συμμετοχές ήταν το 2012,  Νικητής στην κατηγορία Classic Bodybuilding -1.80 και Γενικός Νικητής στην Overall Classic Bodybuilding στο 25ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ καθως και  Μεσογειονίκης στο 29ο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα.
Την ίδια χρονιά, στο 18ο Πανελλήνιο Kυπελλο της IFBB Νικητής στην κατηγορία Classic Bodybuilding -1.80 και Γενικός Νικητής στην Overall Classic Bodybuilding.
Συμμετείχε επίσης στο Arnold Classic Amateur της κατηγορίας 




To 2013 ,  Νικητής στην κατηγορία Classic Bodybuilding -1.80 και Γενικός Νικητής στην Overall Classic Bodybuilding στο 26ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 







*O Σταύρος φετος στο Arnold Classic θα διαγωνιστεί στην κατηγορία Bodybuilding Masters -90k*

----------


## Polyneikos

O *Γρηγόρης Καραγιάννης* θα συμμετέχει στην κατηγορία -85κ.




Αθλητής που συμμετείχε σε αγωνες την δεκαετια του 90 και επανήλθε το 2010.
Πρόσφατες του νίκες του στο 25ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΙFBB το 2012 και στο Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο της ΙFBB τον Οκτώβριο του 2011.
Εχει καταλάβει την 3η θέση στα Μεσογειακά του 2011 και 2012.

Στο περσινό Arnold Classic,κατέλαβε την 3η θέση στην κατηγορία -80.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Πριν λιγο ο Γ.Ρετσίνας ανακοίνωσε(και επίσημα) οτι δεν θα συμμετασχει στην διοργάνωση(οπως κ σε καμία αλλη εγχωρια φετος).Κρίμα  :01. Sad:

----------


## Polyneikos

O *Φώτης Πλευρίτης* ειναι ενας αθλητής που είχε κάνει την πρώτη του συμμετοχή την δεκαετία του 90.




Επανήλθε το 2010, και έκτοτε εχει αρκετές συμμετοχές και Γενικούς Τίτλους
Είχε μια γεμάτη σεζόν το 2012,με συμμετοχές σε εγχώριους αγώνες αλλα και και σε διεθνείς, όπως το Arnold Classic Europe Amateur , όπου έλαβε την 4η θεση στην κατηγορία Masters, στο Μr Universe της ΝΑΒΒΑ (4η θέση) αλλά και στο Παγκόσμιο της WABBA (2η θέση).





Επανέρχεται στους αγώνες αυτη την περίοδο, συμμετέχωντας αρχικά στο Arnold Classic Εurope Amateur τον Οκτωβριο στην Ισπανία,κατόπιν στο 19o Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB στην Λιβαδειά και πιθανον και στα άλλα grand prix της IFBB του Νοεμβρίου και του Δεκεμβρίου.

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΤΟ ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΟ ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΟΥ ARNOLD CLASSIC AMATEUR*


*ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ* 






*ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ*








*ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Θανάσης Αττιλάκος* ειναι ένας αθλητής που εχει ξεκινήσει τα πρώτα του αγωνιστικά βήματα το 2005,εχωντας μια ανοδική πορεία.



Καποιες σημαντικές του διακρίσεις, το 2010, νικητής στο Παγκόσμιο της WABBA & Tο 2012, ήταν η χρονιά του,όπου κέρδισε τον Γενικό Τιτλο στο πρωτάθλημα της WABBA και τον Παγκόσμιο Τίτλο.



Κατόπιν, οι αγωνιστικές του συμμετοχές ειναι στην IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ το 2013, όπου κατέλαβε την 3η θέση στην κατηγορία +100 στο 26ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και κατόπιν στο Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα "ΑLEXANDER 2013" στην Θεσσαλονίκη ανακυρήχθηκε Γενικός Νικητής !

----------


## tomaxok

προσωπικα μονο καραγιαννης μου αρεσει απο σχηματα και γραμωση

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο* Γιωργος Παπαδάκης* ειναι ένας έμπειρος αθλητής που διαγωνίζεται από την δεκαετία του ΄90.



Πολλοί  αγώνες στο ενεργητικό του και Γενικοί Τίτλοι,σε WABBA, ΠΕΣΔ, NABBA, 2 φορές MR KΡΗΤΗ, ενας Παγκόσμιο Τίτλο το 2010 στην WABBA,πλέον αθλητης της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ ,στοχεύει κυρίως σε διεθνείς παρουσίες...




Τελευταία εγχώρια συμμετοχή στο 25ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB στην Στυλίδα, καθώς και στο 29ο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα.
Επίσης είχε διαγωνιστεί στο Arnold Classic Amateur το 2012

----------


## No Fear

Πολυ καλο θεμα,μπραβο Κωστα!Το παρακολουθω εδω και ημερες!!!

----------


## barbell

Αξιοπρεπεστατη εκπροσωπηση.πραγματικα ενας κι ενας οι αθλητες,σε καλη μερα μπορουν να σταθουν επαξια σε τοσο δυσκολο επιπεδο.Χαιρομαι που παρα τις δυσκολες εποχες το αθλημα δειχνει να ειναι σε καλο δρομο στη χωρα μας :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

H* Ριτσα Αλογδιανάκη* είναι μια αθλήτρια που εχει ξεκινήσει τις αγωνιστικές τις συμμετοχές από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 90, με αρκετές μάλιστα διακρίσεις μέχρι και τις αρχές της δεκατίας του ΄00, συμμετοχές σε Πανευρωπαϊκά και Παγκόσμια Πρωταθλήματα.






Το 2012 αποφασίζει ενα come back μετά απο σχεδόν 10 χρόνια και συμμετείχε στην κατηγορία Physique στο Arnold Classic Amateur



To 2013  κερδίζει την κατηγορία Physique στo 26o Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB και πρόκειται να συμμετάσχει στην ίδια κατηγορία στο Arnold Classic Amateur της Ισπανίας.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η *Σταυρούλα Γκασιάμη* είναι αθλήτρια που διαγωνίζεται από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 2000, με συμμετοχές σε εγχώριους αλλά και σε διεθνείς αγώνες.



Τελευταία της συμμετοχή στο 18ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB το 2012, όπου κέρδισε την κατηγορία BodyBuilding!




Στο Arnold Classic σχεδιάζει να αγωνιστεί στην κατηγορία PHUSIQUE.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η IFBB ενημερώνει όλους τους αθλητές/τριες που συμμετέχουν στο 2013 Arnold Classic Europe, Madrid  ότι το αγωνιστικό πρόγραμμα που αναρτήθηκε από την 1η Οκτωβρίου έχει αλλάξει.
Αυτό οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι η Μεγάλη Σκηνή (και κατ΄ επέκταση ο μεγαλύτερος και καλύτερος αγωνιστικός χώρος) στο τελευταίο επίπεδο του χώρου διοργάνωσης, θα είναι διαθέσιμη για μερικές ώρες το πρωϊ,προκειμένου να διεξαχθούν εκεί οι αγώνες,  σύμφωνα με το αναθεωρημένο πρόγραμμα που επισυνάπτεται. (Σε pdf αρχείο, ανοίγει με Acrobat)

----------


## Polyneikos

Kάποιες πρώτες φωτογραφίες από τις εγγραφές των αθλητων !

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## goldenera

Πόπο λαός, και μόνο να παρευρίσκεσαι μέσα σε τόσο κόσμο που αθλείται θα αισθάνεσαι και εσύ πρησμένος :01. Mr. Green:  Μακάρι να μας αξιώσει ο Θεός να μπορέσουμε να παρακολουθήσουμε έναν αγώνα τέτοιου επιπέδου.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Eδω συμμετέχει η *Ρίτσα Αλογδιανάκη 


*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Eδώ συμμετέχει η *Βούλα Γκασιάμη 


*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*O νικητής της κατηγορίας Juniors

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η νικήτρια της κατηγορίας WOMEN BODYBUILDING*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η νικήτρια της κατηγορίας Women's Physique -1.63*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η νικήτρια της κατηγορίας Women's Physique +1.63

*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## NikosSav

Γιατί αυτά τα μάτια μου φαίνονται "περίεργα"? Σαν να με φοβίζουν λίγο.... Ελπίζω να καταλάβατε ποια εννοώ

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο νικητής της κατηγορίας Classic Bodybuilding -1.75

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο νικητής της κατηγορίας Classic Bodybuilding -1.80
















*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο νικητής της κατηγορίας Classic Bodybuilding +1.80

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*OVERALL CLASSIC BODY BUILDING


*




*

O νικητής του Overall Classic Bodybuilding


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters Bodybuilding 40-49  up to 80kg*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters Bodybuilding 40-49  up to 90kg*

*Eδω συμμετέχει ο ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΤΡΙΟΥΛΙΔΗΣ

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters Bodybuilding 40-49  up to 90kg

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters Bodybuilding 40-49  over  90kg

ΦΩΤΗΣ ΠΛΕΥΡΙΤΗΣ

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters Bodybuilding 40-49 over 90kg
*




























*Ο Πλευρίτης πήρε την 6η θέση,σε μια κατηγορία 11 αθλητών !
*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## NASSER

Συγχαρητήρια στο Φώτη Πλευρίτη καθώς και στον Ιάκωβο Νο. 304 από την Κύπρο που κατάφεραν να είναι μέσα στην εξάδα μιας κατηγορίας φωτιά. Καλή δύναμη και καλή επιτυχία και στους υπόλοιπους αθλητές μας που φέρουν την ελληνική σημαία και τον ελληνικό εθνικό ύμνο μαζί τους!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

\

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*AΠΟΝΟΜΕΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΩΝ BODY FITNESS


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*OVERALL BODY FITNESS

*












*
H NIKΗΤΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ OVERALL


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορια MEN BODYBUILDING -80KG είχαμε την συμμετοχή του ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗ*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*MEN BODYBUILDING -85kg*

----------


## Polyneikos

Σήμερα διαγωνίζονται οι βαριές κατηγοριες Ανδρών.
Μια πρώτη πληροφόρηση που έχω είναι ότι στην -100 που θα αγωνιστεί ο *Θανασης Αττιλάκος* η κατηγορία εχει 43 ατομα !!

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΜΕΝ ΒODYBUILDING -90kg

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΜΕΝ ΒODYBUILDING -90kg













O Νικητής της κατηγορίας ΜΕΝ ΒODYBUILDING -90kg




*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΜΕΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING -100kg*




> Μια πρώτη πληροφόρηση που έχω είναι ότι στην -100 που θα αγωνιστεί ο *Θανασης Αττιλάκος* η κατηγορία εχει 43 ατομα !!


Σε αυτή την κατηγορία αγωνίστηκαν οι *Θανασης Αττιλάκος* και *Γιώργος Παπαδάκης* καθώς και ο *Βαλάντης Ντόκος* .
Το επίπεδο ήταν φοβερό, ο Αττιλάκος και ο Παπαδάκης μείναν εκτός 15αδας και ο Ντόκος βγήκε μέσα στην εξάδα !!

*ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΜΕΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING -100kg


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΜΕΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING +100kg



























*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΜΕΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING +100kg


















**

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Arnold Classic Europe Amateur 2013 - OVERALL


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Arnold Classic Europe Amateur 2013 - OVERALL














*

----------


## Muscleboss

Κώστα ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το φωτογραφικό υλικό. Πολύ υψηλό επίπεδο για ερασιτέχνες αθλητές!

H κατάταξη στην εξάδα σε τέτοιον αγώνα είναι μεγάλη επιτυχία.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mερικές φωτογραφίες που βρίσκω απο τους Έλληνες αθλητές, οι οποίοι ανταγωνίστηκαν σε πραγματικα απίστευτα υψηλό επίπεδο !!

Μια ενδεικτική φωτογραφία της κατηγορίας -100, που είχε 43 αθλητές*




*Φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας , δεξια διακρίνονται οι Ντόκος Βαλάντης και Θανάσης Αττιλάκος*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Εδω διακρίνεται ο ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΜΑΓΚΟΣ,SuperHeavy (+100)
*

----------


## vaggan

εξωπραγματικο το επιπεδο των αθλητων στο εξωτερικο με διαγωνιζομενους πραγματικα κτηνη :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## NASSER

Πολλές συμμετοχές και πολύ υψηλό επίπεδο. Εντυπωση μου κάνει που όπου είχαν συμμετοχή η αποστολή από το Κουβέητ, είχαν και πρωτιά! Οι δικοί μας αθλητές από Ελλάδα και Κύπρο, άξιοι μαχητές και αξίζουν όλοι συγχαρητήρια για τη προσπάθεια τους.

----------


## Polyneikos

ACE Amateur - Men's up to 100kg

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/06...-s-up-to-100kg

----------


## Polyneikos

*Final Men Bodybuilding over 100kg Arnold Classic Europe 2013*

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/a5...ic-europe-2013

----------


## Polyneikos

*ACE Amateur 2013 -Overall*

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/52...r-2013-overall

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καμια φορα οι θέσεις αδικούν τους αθλητές και αυτο έχει να κάνει με το επίπεδο και τον αριθμό συμμετοχών , πχ σε πολλες κατηγορίες είναι ισάξιοι αθλητες εκτός κάποιων που ξεχωρίζουν και εκεί μετράει η δημοτικότητα του αθλητή οι συμμετοχές του ώστε να τον προσέξουν οι κριτές και να τον φωνάξουν για κομπάριζον 

απο τις φωτο που φαίνετε καλύτερα ο Γιάννης Μάγκος , φαίνετε ξεκάθαρα ότι είναι σε πολύ καλή φόρμα και βελτιωμένος σε σχέση με το παρελθόν , αλλα έπεσε θύμα του ανταγωνισμού όπως και όλοι οι Έλληνες συμμετέχοντες

----------


## trypasss

και ο Χαρης Καραπαυλιδης εντος 6αδας στην κατηγορια του.. μια πληροφορια που δεν εχω διαβασει πουθενα στο site.

http://www.getbig.ru/gallery/display..._display_media

----------


## Polyneikos

> και ο Χαρης Καραπαυλιδης εντος 6αδας στην κατηγορια του.. μια πληροφορια που δεν εχω διαβασει πουθενα στο site.
> 
> http://www.getbig.ru/gallery/display..._display_media


Φιλε εχεις δίκιο, δεν τον αναγνωρισα να σου πω την αληθεια,τωρα που έβαλες φωτογραφία του το συνδύσα,οντως ειναι στην εξαδα (6ος πιθανόν; ) στην Classic Bodybuilding -180.

----------


## mazas

ειχαμε καποια διακριση στο ACEA?o μαγκος και ο ντοκος νομιζω πρεπει να ηταν φαβορι για καποια καλο πλασαρισμα στην 6αδα?
δεν θα βγαλετε μια λιστα με τις θεσεις που κατελαβαν ολοι οι αθλητες μας ο καθενας στη κατηγορια του???

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν εχουν αναρτηθεί ακόμα τα πλήρη αποτελέσματα, αυτοί που ξερουμε ότι εχουνε μπει εξάδα είναι οι Πλευρίτης,Ντόκος και Καραπαυλίδης.
Οταν βγούν,θα τα αναρτήσουμε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ισπανια οπως και περυσι ο αγωνας με το επιπεδο στην ιδια κλιμακα !

Μεγαλο παιχνιδι παιζετε με τα* "πετρελαια"* και οπως ηταν αναμενωμενο επιασαν *"τιμη"* στα βαθρα !

Προσωπικα το *"φαινομενο"* και η ελπιδα για τον χωρο ο νικητης της κατηγοριας *Junior* ο οποιος λογο του οτι δεν μπορουσε να χτυπησει 2 πρωτιες αλλα και τα πετρελαια πηρε και μια 2η θεση και στην ανδρων.

Στους *PRO* δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση οπως πηγε η δουλεια να καθονταν κριτες να κρινουν ! Λογικα εφεραν την καταταξη του *OLYMPIA* και την αναγνωσαν.

*ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* στον πιτσιρικα παντως.

----------


## barbell

Οντως καταπληκτικος ο junior αλλα και ο overall μου αρεσε σαν καλουπι..Τα πετρελαια καλως η' κακως αποδυκνειουν πως περα απο ενα καλουπι και διαθεση πρεπει να υπαρχει κ πολυ χρημα για να πας ψηλα στο bodybuilding...Βεβαια το χουν παρακανει με μια πρακτικη οι αθλητες απο τη μεση Ανατολη κατα τη γνωμη μου...

----------


## Polyneikos

Eπισυνάπτω τα αποτελέσματα του Arnold Classic Europe Amateur 2013

----------

